# treadmill motor for extractor



## berkshire bee

Her's a few pictures of the maxant 1300 I motorized using a treadmill motor. I used the original combination pulley/fan/flywheel on the motor. I machined the grooves mostly off, as well as the ones on the extractor pulley, which is from a saturn auto engine. My original plan was to mount the motor above the extractor, then I came to my senses and realized it would be more stable hanging below. I just need to make a guard and proper housing for the electronics, but I ran a few frames through tonight and it worked like a charm. My total cost including the extractor was about $230.

the partially stripped down treadmill









motor and control circuit









simple pulley setup









control panel


----------



## PCM

Thanks for the Pictures.

I'm not smart enough to figure out how post mine. :scratch:

PCM


----------



## beemandan

And with your treadmill's display you can figure out how many miles the extractor has to go to completely get the honey removed....lol


----------



## Eaglerock

Nice... Take that to Tim the tool man Taylor, he could speed it up for you... nah :no:


----------



## berkshire bee

I'll have to program the display to show how many laps the bees flew to produce that much honey, and how many calories they burned. So I've gone through about 50 frames with no problems. The starting speed is just about right to check for balance, and it will go as fast as you would want to. No start up torque problems, and the control has a long cable so it can be moved around. It also has a dead-man switch for quick shut off if needed. No brake though.

PCM, Post your pictures on a host site like photobucket. There are many of them out there and they're free. Once you pictures are hosted, just copy the file that has "img" at the beginning and end and paste into your post here at Beesource.


----------



## MAXANT

I am speechless! :shhhh:


----------



## Barry

MAXANT said:


> I am speechless! :shhhh:


There you go, pick up all those discarded treadmills and sell the motors with the extractors!  Slap a Maxant sticker on the control panel and they'll never know.


----------



## MAXANT

:thumbsup:Barry, 
You are on to something here! 

The new Maxant-a-Mill ! :scratch:

PS. That Maxant extractor is an oldie, but a goodie! :thumbsup:


----------



## berkshire bee

your stealing my idea for a new sideline business
Yes, A friend owned it. He's let me borrow it for a few years and I've mede him a variety of woodenware in exchange. This year he upgraded to one of your big powered units and sold me this one for $200. The other $30 in cost was for belt, pulley, and hardware.
A very reliable extractor. I've run about 4oo lbs/yr the last few years. This year I should have about 500 or more.
Someday I hoe to need a bigger one and will definitely just get a bigger maxant


----------



## MAXANT

I did not realize you are in Massachusetts! Have you ever been to our factory before?


----------



## berkshire bee

No I haven't. My buddy went there to pick up his extractor. He couldn't say enough about how nice the people were. I would like to visit some time. I worked in machine shops for 27 years so it would be very interesting.


----------



## berkshire bee

*treadmill motor worked great*

Well, I finished extracting and also did a few supers for a newcomer to our club. The motor from the treadmill worked fantastic. loosening two bolts takes the motor off and one more lets me pull the reel for cleaning. Ran over 500 lbs. So many people probably toss "broken" treadmills in the landfill. What a shame.


----------



## PCM

Glad the motor worked good !

Here are a couple of pictures of my home brew 5/10 extractor still in the building stage need one more bottom bearing, to stablize shaft :doh:






The coffee can is just for size reference,
Balancing the basket was a bugger

Papa Bear thanks for the directions on posting pics.

PCM


----------



## jeff123fish

sounds like a field trip to me :thumbsup:



-jeff


----------



## magnet-man

PCM

What size plastic drum are you using?


----------



## berkshire bee

PCM, Nice job!, And it gives you a sense of accomplishment also.


----------



## PCM

Magnet-Man;

I used a 55 gal. food grade barrel " teriyaki [sp] sauce " check shipping label on barrel, mine came from a " teriyaki " [sp] supplier in Chiago.

[ advise - smell inside of barrel, mine had a slight smell of "teriyaki " [sp], I put in about 10 gal. water and a gob of Ivory liquid soap rolled it around and upened it and No smell.

I then cut about 4 inches off the barrel bottom, so I could use the threaded opening for my 1 1/2 honey gate.


















The one picture shows bottom bearing support.

PCM


----------



## xC0000005

Nice. You are going to drain from the bottom holes?


----------



## Illinois

Honey is very safe product, but not sure if wood in that location is approved for food contact.


----------



## MapMan

berkshire bee said:


> Well, I finished extracting and also did a few supers for a newcomer to our club. The motor from the treadmill worked fantastic. loosening two bolts takes the motor off and one more lets me pull the reel for cleaning. Ran over 500 lbs. So many people probably toss "broken" treadmills in the landfill. What a shame.


I picked up a basically unused treadmill w/working motor at the town recycling center a couple of weeks ago. Cost: free! I've picked up all sorts of good "junk" there - amazing what people toss! I find food grade buckets there every week, glass shelving, copper pipe... a virtual goldmine. :thumbsup:

MM


----------



## PCM

Illinois;

I realize you probably won't see this reply, however, their are a number of plans for building extractors and WOOD is a predominit part of some of them.

One has the entire tank body made of PLYWOOD !

As I am sure you know there is I believe a poly-ester food grade paint known as Cam-Cote.

Now in the process of decaping, " a lot of people use a BOARD with a plain old nail in it for the honey to run across " when extracting the honey, it is thrown all over those bee poopie, walked on WOODEN frames. :doh:

I would certainly appreciate it if you could give me a source of verification for your statement

Thanks,

PCM,
Just wondering now about those WOODEN apple juice presses ?


----------



## Illinois

I guess that any extractor this small is unlikely to be subject to any health department inspections. It might even pass an inspection...Might be legal...Inspector might miss it (I wouldn't hide stuff like this though-better to ask). 

Rules & regs generally do have reasons behind them and I would like to follow them when in doubt, even if I didn't have to pass inspection. 

I'm not gonna do your research on this and obviously you have no problem with it, but a quick call to your health dept. will provide an answer. Again, honey is a very safe product.

http://www.odh.ohio.gov/ASSETS/B134449B43114E23A225A1D54BD5B25A/Fr1_04.pdf


----------



## xC0000005

I recommend making the bottom block from nylon cutting board - it IS food safe and easy to clean and cut.


----------



## PCM

xC0000005;

Thanks for the idea about the Nylon cutting board.
Were would one find one 24 X 24 inches, I've only saw those which are quite a bit smaller.

Thanks Again
PCM

For those looking to build a vertiualy {sp} mostly wooden extractor, check the
plans right here on BeeSources own site;
Http://www.beesource.com/plans/extractor_20.htm


----------



## xC0000005

I built a bottom mount block 5x5 and bolted it to the bottom of the barrel - see

(WARNING - LARGE)
http://www.voiceofthehive.com/Pictures/BottomBushingBlock.jpg
This bolted to the bottom of the barrel to hold the bottom bearning and keep the spindle from rubbing the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## magnet-man

Wood will not pass a health inspection in Oklahoma. The only wood that will pass is a chopping block. In Oklahoma you can't sell honey at a farmers market or a store without a commercial kitchen permit. 

Just a few fun things you have to have.

You cannot use your home kitchen. 

You can convert your garage into a honey house but it has to have it's own bathroom. No you can't use the one in the house.

Must have a commercial 3 compartment stainless steel sink. They want the really big one too.

Of course washable walls and floor.

The list goes on. That is the reason you don't really see honey at the farmers market in Oklahoma.

Do I think a piece of wood in an extractor is a problem? No. What do the bees build their comb on? Oh I forgot the bees always use bottle water and never take water from some ditch or cattle pond. I sold my honey for years without going to stores or farmer's market. I worked a deal with a restaurant to use their facilities. I am getting my own food license for the location though. I should be able to get a better price at the upscale farmer's market.


----------



## biondic

I like your idea (treadmill honey extractor) and recently acquired a treadmill for free. Can you tell me where you purchased your pulley and belt? It looks like you removed the grooves from the motor pulley. Was there a reason for that?


----------

